# Do you talk to your loved ones who have passed on?



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Do they reply?  My answer is yes and yes.  Am I nuts?  Could be.  Grin.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2020)

We don't talk much but I do enjoy the visits from the ghosts in my family especially in the weeks between Thanksgiving and New Year's Day.

_"Our dead are never dead to us until we have forgotten them." _- Mary Ann Evans, known by her pen name George Eliot


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> We don't talk much but I do enjoy the visits from the ghosts in my family especially in the weeks between Thanksgiving and New Year's Day.
> 
> _"Our dead are never dead to us until we have forgotten them." _- Mary Ann Evans, known by her pen name George Eliot


I'm glad they visit you.  It's comforting.  I believe no one is ever truly dead.  The laws of physics say that nothing can be destroyed.  It only changes form and substance.  In that vein of thought it does not require anyone to remember them.  They continue on.  Love is the strongest form in the universe.  Those who love are drawn together again and again.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 1, 2020)

I do talk to my dad, and also my little dog who died.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I do talk to my dad, and also my little dog who died.


That's really neat.  Do you feel their presences?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)

Every day


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> That's really neat.  Do you feel their presences?


Yes.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Yes.


I'm glad.

How about you Radish Rose, do you feel your loved ones' presence?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I'm glad.
> 
> How about you Radish Rose, do you feel your loved ones' presence?


Physically, no.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2020)

*I feel my parents presence around me very often. Mostly my Dad.He even came to me in an unbelieveable dream that really wasn't a dream. He knew I was upset about something and he told me not to worry. He also told me how and when the situation would occur. Everything he told me happened just the way he said it would.*


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes I do and yes they do ( past pets also )


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2020)

I firmly believe in the quote from @Aunt Bea >>> "_"Our dead are never dead to us until we have forgotten them." _- Mary Ann Evans, known by her pen name George Eliot

I would add my favorite..."
_"A person dies twice_: Once when they take their last breath and again the last time their name is spoken."
Anonymous..

I speak their names, and they come to me.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Physically, no.


How about within your being?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I feel my parents presence around me very often. Mostly my Dad.He even came to me in an unbelieveable dream that really wasn't a dream. He knew I was upset about something and he told me not to worry. He also told me how and when the situation would occur. Everything he told me happened just the way he said it would.*


That must have been so comforting.  My dad has come to me in dreams too, but not prophetically.  How long has he been gone?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes I do and yes they do ( past pets also )


It's so reassuring to know they are not lost to us.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2020)

*Do you talk to your loved ones who have passed on?*

No

They're dead


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

I speak their names, and they come to me.
[/QUOTE]
I've never tried that.  I just think about them, and they come sometimes.  Sometimes a certain song will play and a person will come to me.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Do you talk to your loved ones who have passed on?*
> 
> No
> 
> They're dead


Only their physical bodies.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Only their physical bodies.


Your belief 
Not mine


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2020)

My mother is always with me; protecting and guiding me.  While alive, she always would tell my sisters and I that she did not want to die and leave us.  Well, she is still around for us, I'm sure.  I truly believe Mom has been with me while I undergo medical procedures, surgeries, etc.  I can feel her presence.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> It's so reassuring to know they are not lost to us.


Yes. I’ve always believed since I was a young child even though most of the world disbelieved. The thing is that I know my truth and reality. We are all mysteriously connected. It’s ok that others think/ feel differently.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 1, 2020)

I talk to them everyday as I go about my daily routine. My dad was a nurseryman his whole life. I'll ask him what he thinks is wrong with my plants or my garden or if he can see how big the tree he planted for me years ago as gotten. I don't get a direct answer but feel so close to him at those times.
I do the same with my Mom, we grumble a lot. I'll say, I bet you would hate wearing a mask all these months or the price of beef is ridiculous. Do you see what I just did? I put the coffee in the pot and forgot to turn it on. Conversing with her that way makes me feel like she is right there with me.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Your belief
> Not mine


Fair enough.


pamelasmithwick said:


> My mother is always with me; protecting and guiding me.  While alive, she always would tell my sisters and I that she did not want to die and leave us.  Well, she is still around for us, I'm sure.  I truly believe Mom has been with me while I undergo medical procedures, surgeries, etc.  I can feel her presence.


I'm sure she is.


Keesha said:


> Yes. I’ve always believed since I was a young child even though most of the world disbelieved. The thing is that I know my truth and reality. We are all mysteriously connected. It’s ok that others think/ feel differently.


Agreed.


Ruth n Jersey said:


> I talk to them everyday as I go about my daily routine. My dad was a nurseryman his whole life. I'll ask him what he thinks is wrong with my plants or my garden or if he can see how big the tree he planted for me years ago as gotten. I don't get a direct answer but feel so close to him at those times.
> I do the same with my Mom, we grumble a lot. I'll say, I bet you would hate wearing a mask all these months or the price of beef is ridiculous. Do you see what I just did? I put the coffee in the pot and forgot to turn it on. Conversing with her that way makes me feel like she is right there with me.


That's really special.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)

Deleted. Just realized I’m adding personal opinions again about beliefs. .  Not a good thing idea.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Deleted. Just realized I’m adding personal opinions again about believes.  Not a good thing idea.


In response to what you deleted, the old timers advice was to never discuss politics and religion.  In general it's a good idea.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> In response to what you deleted, the old timers advice was to never discuss politics and religion.  In general it's a good idea.


Not meaning to argue with you but my previous answer had nothing to do with politics or religion BUT your advice is exactly what I considered and I certainly can understand why this warning exists.
Thanks!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> That must have been so comforting.  My dad has come to me in dreams too, but not prophetically.  How long has he been gone?



*My Dad passed away in 1993. When he was on his death bed my niece threw herself on his bed and said "God if you keep my Poppy alive I will never pray to have a baby again." I pulled her off him and cracked her . I said "Poppy would never want you to not have a baby." A few weeks later he came to me in a dream,he was in a Hospial room visiting my cousin Jimmy and said "Tell that kid a nice little boy is coming her way.Tell her I said 313. " The next morning I had forgotten the dream until my Aunt called and told me my cousin Jimmy was in the hospital. Then the whole dream came back to me. In the dream my Dad was standing in the hospital room with my cousin Jimmy in bed. My Dad told me not to be upset because he wasn't there for Jimmy. Then he told me about my niece getting the baby. I told my niece right away. *
*
Then her brother called her and was very upset. He was working on a house he had just bought because he was getting married soon. He told her he went to the store to get something to eat and asked where the girl that always worked there was. another worker said the woman wasn't in because she had found out she was pregnant and had to put the baby up for adoption. My nephew immediately said "Tell her my sister will adopt the baby."

After my nephew left the store he was upset and felt really stupid because his sister never mentioned adopting a baby. When he called his sister she said "That's ok.I will adopt the baby." 
Well she got a lawyer and He said he couldn't take the case but his cousin was also a lawyer and she could handle it. 
*
*So on Feburary 8th the adoption became final and my niece was blessed with a beautiful little boy. the court room she was supposed to go in was having work done so she had to go to Rm.313. The adoption was done on my cousin Jimmy's birthday and the lawyer happened to be the sister of the Priest that said the funeral Mass for my Dad. So I truly believe our loved ones can communicate with us even after death.*


----------



## Mamanana (Oct 2, 2020)

Politics religion money and sex to be avoided in polite company with strangers, I was told by my Dad.
Departed this earth now but  still thank him out loud when his advice comes in handy. Thanks Dad


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 2, 2020)

No, my dad was awful in life, he needs to stay dead and away from me, far away, as do my grandparents.

As for my 3 infant sons that died, I think about them all the time.  But, no, I don’t “speak” to them.

However, when I visited my great grandmother’s grave, (my father’s grandmother) a woman I don’t remember ever meeting, I was given a great sense of peace, a feeling that I was truly home, and loved.

It was, as if, she had been waiting for me.  The graveyard was in a small “old” town in the middle of nowhere close to the dirt farm my father was partially raised on.  I have read, since that incident, that other people, researching their family and visiting the old graves, have had this experience as well.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 2, 2020)

I talk to dad in my mind often, much like doing video chat. Energy cannot be destroyed, that's how I know we live forever. Our physical bodies are like clothes we shed when we move on to the next life.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes I speak to my mum every other day or so... I'll tell her what's happening, I'll ask for her help. I'll talk to her about things that have taken place  and what her thoughts would have been about it. Sometimes when I'm poorly, or something horrible has happened the white feather lands near my  feet, and I feel that it's her telling me she's there, and everything will be ok, and so far she's been right. 

My father can do one..I hope he's  burning!!

I talk to the deceased  dogs when I go to their graves in my garden ..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Not meaning to argue with you but my previous answer had nothing to do with politics or religion BUT your advice is exactly what I considered and I certainly can understand why this warning exists.
> Thanks!


I was talking about the stuff you deleted, it came to me before you deleted it.  Beliefs about the what happens to us after we die fall into a similar category as religion.  They are very personal and people can get quite heated up when they defend them.  That's why I said what I said about the advice the old timers gave.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *My Dad passed away in 1993. When he was on his death bed my niece threw herself on his bed and said "God if you keep my Poppy alive I will never pray to have a baby again." I pulled her off him and cracked her . I said "Poppy would never want you to not have a baby." A few weeks later he came to me in a dream,he was in a Hospial room visiting my cousin Jimmy and said "Tell that kid a nice little boy is coming her way.Tell her I said 313. " The next morning I had forgotten the dream until my Aunt called and told me my cousin Jimmy was in the hospital. Then the whole dream came back to me. In the dream my Dad was standing in the hospital room with my cousin Jimmy in bed. My Dad told me not to be upset because he wasn't there for Jimmy. Then he told me about my niece getting the baby. I told my niece right away. *
> 
> *Then her brother called her and was very upset. He was working on a house he had just bought because he was getting married soon. He told her he went to the store to get something to eat and asked where the girl that always worked there was. another worker said the woman wasn't in because she had found out she was pregnant and had to put the baby up for adoption. My nephew immediately said "Tell her my sister will adopt the baby."
> 
> ...


Wow.  Amazing, touching and beautiful.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I was talking about the stuff you deleted, it came to me before you deleted it.  Beliefs about the what happens to us after we die fall into a similar category as religion.  They are very personal and people can get quite heated up when they defend them.  That's why I said what I said about the advice the old timers gave.


Absolutely. I agree. Unfortunately I’m a bit retarded in the social circle. (not meant to offended anyone in the least).


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 2, 2020)

It's good that so many of you feel free to say that you talk to those you have lost. I talk out loud in the hope that someone is listening, and often feel that I get some feedback.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Do they reply?  My answer is yes and yes.  Am I nuts?  Could be.  Grin.


I do, but still cannot determine whether it's them replying to me, or me simply putting words into my head as to what I think their response would be.

I know a couple of people who claim to have been visited by dearly departed, and I don't discount their stories or experiences, because I believe in ghosts and demons and things, so I'm certain there's something to it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I speak to my mum every other day or so... I'll tell her what's happening, I'll ask for her help. I'll talk to her about things that have taken place  and what her thoughts would have been about it. Sometimes when I'm poorly, or something horrible has happened the white feather lands near my  feet, and I feel that it's her telling me she's there, and everything will be ok, and so far she's been right.
> 
> My father can do one..I hope he's  burning!!
> 
> I talk to the deceased  dogs when I go to their graves in my garden ..


It's so comforting for something like that to happen. My mom didn't believe that people could come back and talk to us after we pass on. I don't hear from her. My dad who died in 1983 is with me. Pets live in a special part of our hearts. I have my dogs' graves on the hillside near my house as are my cats'. I talk to them at various times.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Absolutely. I agree. Unfortunately I’m a bit retarded in the social circle. (not meant to offended anyone in the least).


The part that I read was not offensive.


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Do they reply?  My answer is yes and yes.  Am I nuts?  Could be.  Grin.


Since my son passed away I have searched and researched this, reading the bible says " the dead know nothing" so I have to believe that.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 5, 2020)

Morningglory said:


> Since my son passed away I have searched and researched this, reading the bible says " the dead know nothing" so I have to believe that.


We each find what works for us.


----------

